# Televisions that support 3D on DIRECTV Receivers



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As mentioned elsewhere, DIRECTV will provide 3D support on HD receivers H21 & higher plus HD DVRs H21 & higher.

H20 will not support 3D at all.

HR20 will detect 3D and provide you with a message, but will not support 3D

DIRECTV has also released a list of TVs that will be initially support. you can find the information here:


> *What equipment will I need to watch 3D?*
> 
> Beginning in June 2010, DIRECTV will be the first to launch 3D channels. With the right equipment, all DIRECTV HD customers will be able to experience this new frontier in television entertainment at no extra charge. The required equipment includes a 3D television and 3D glasses. Although other 3D TVs are available, we strongly recommend you purchase one of three compatible 3D TV models listed below to allow for a seamless 3D integration experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow - no 3d love for the old reliable HR20 eh? This would make the first upgrade that obsoletes a HR series DVR then.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Where are the big screens? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jep8821 (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug,

Any inside info from Directv on how they are going to handle HR20 users since Directv considers HR2X all the same? Will Directv swap them out for free if we have a 3d TV? I called the access card department this morning wanting to spend $2500 ($500 ea) on HR24's and can't do it. I have 5 owned HR20's (3 HR20-700 and 2 HR20-100) and yes they are actually owned. I had 5 HR10-250's that have all been swapped over the years for HR20's under the protection plan and are marked as owned. I don't want to lease I want to OWN. I wanted to buy (not lease) 5 HR24's but they can't even specify the model. You would think somebody wanting to give Directv $2500 would get some help!!!! 

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Where are the big screens?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


A 65" Panny ain't too shabby.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

*Mitsubishi (TV Model WD-60737 with Dongle Model 3DC-100)*

That's not the only model that will work, just one of several including 65737, 73737, 60837, 65837, 73837, 60C9, 65C9, 73C9, 82837, and I'm sure several others.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Can't say that I'm happy at all about this.
My main HD-DVR is the HR20-700 because of the OTA capability. 

This sux as far as I'm concerned. So not only will I have to fork over for a new HR2+, I'll have to buy an AM21 also.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jep8821 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Any inside info from Directv on how they are going to handle HR20 users since Directv considers HR2X all the same? Will Directv swap them out for free if we have a 3d TV? I called the access card department this morning wanting to spend $2500 ($500 ea) on HR24's and can't do it. I have 5 owned HR20's (3 HR20-700 and 2 HR20-100) and yes they are actually owned. I had 5 HR10-250's that have all been swapped over the years for HR20's under the protection plan and are marked as owned. I don't want to lease I want to OWN. I wanted to buy (not lease) 5 HR24's but they can't even specify the model. You would think somebody wanting to give Directv $2500 would get some help!!!!
> 
> ...


You might be able to "lease" and convert to own. That way you can control which units you get.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dave29 said:


> A 65" Panny ain't too shabby.


Not shabby, just not "big".


----------



## jep8821 (Jun 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> You might be able to "lease" and convert to own. That way you can control which units you get.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I thought about that as well and even mentioned to the access card department rep. I asked if I could buy a leased unit and then call and pay the difference ~$300 per model to directv to convert it to owned. They said they had no way of doing it. The only time they can change a lease to own is if it was incorrectly flagged during a PP swap. I hope Directv at some point in the near future will change the system so that the HR24 will be in its own class.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I wonder why they only list one Samsung model. I can't image the various Samsung models released recently are that different from each other.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sackchamp56 said:


> I wonder why they only list one Samsung model. I can't image the various Samsung models released recently are that different from each other.


We all know the list is outdated before it even is compiled.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Can't say that I'm happy at all about this.
> My main HD-DVR is the HR20-700 because of the OTA capability.
> 
> This sux as far as I'm concerned. So not only will I have to fork over for a new HR2+, I'll have to buy an AM21 also.


Maybe not. Alot of us got AM21's at n/c when we had HR20's swapped out for other models to keep our OTA. I got two. One with HR21 and other with H21 replacing an H20.


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Think you guys are bummed? I just ordered 735 of these units, HR20i, last week for a MFH3 deployment. Not only am I greeted with this great news, but on the very same day I get a notice that the head end has shipped, today, I get an email stating it already needs a hardware and firmware update to accommodate the newly, and soon to be, deployed HD channels. Not only this, but the new channels will all be displaying the "searching for sat signal" message until the upgrades are performed. When will the equipment and firmware be ready to roll you ask? Not til the middle of July or August. Go figure!


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

jep8821 said:


> I thought about that as well and even mentioned to the access card department rep. I asked if I could buy a leased unit and then call and pay the difference ~$300 per model to directv to convert it to owned. They said they had no way of doing it. The only time they can change a lease to own is if it was incorrectly flagged during a PP swap. I hope Directv at some point in the near future will change the system so that the HR24 will be in its own class.


I guess you just answered a question I have had in my head for a years time. I used to have a owned unit and upgraded to one of the new dvr's. At first I was going to directly BUY the dvr from DTV but when they said they couldn't promise me that I would get a new one ( I would rather get a NEW one when paying that kind of money) then I went ahead and bought a leased unit at BB. I always wondered afterwards if you couldnt just call card access and pay the 300.00 difference. Guess thats bad news


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Can't imagine that Sony's new 3D line coming out in June won't work. I keep checking with them and they say they should hit the stores anytime.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

GTS said:


> Think you guys are bummed? I just ordered 735 of these units, HR20i, last week for a MFH3 deployment. Not only am I greeted with this great news, but on the very same day I get a notice that the head end has shipped, today, I get an email stating it already needs a hardware and firmware update to accommodate the newly, and soon to be, deployed HD channels. Not only this, but the new channels will all be displaying the "searching for sat signal" message until the upgrades are performed. When will the equipment and firmware be ready to roll you ask? Not til the middle of July or August. Go figure!


Ooooh, sucks to be you, man.  That's the danger of buying older equipment, but it rarely bites you on the rear *that* quickly! Too late to say "Umm, never mind!"?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

To replace my 56" Samsung with a new comparable 3D-capable model would require an outlay of about $3,200 + tax right now. Plus a set of silly glasses. For 3 channels. 

I think I'll sit out this bleeding edge of technology for now.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> *Mitsubishi (TV Model WD-60737 with Dongle Model 3DC-100)*
> 
> That's not the only model that will work, just one of several including 65737, 73737, 60837, 65837, 73837, 60C9, 65C9, 73C9, 82837, and I'm sure several others.


The Mitsubishi 3D FAQ has a list of the models that will work. The model number that I've seen for the adapter has another "0": 3DC-1000. According to the 3D FAQ, "Mitsubishi 3DTVs (738 and 838 series) currently support the side-by-side 3D signal format," so the adapter should not be necessary for these for 3D on DirecTV, since that's the format DirecTV uses.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

I am hoping that there will be an adapter for the Samsung 3D ready DLPs so they can be added to the list as well. I am bummed about the HR20 as an HR20-700 is hooked up to my main entertainment center with a 1 TB eSata drive attached. I have an HR22-100 with an AM-21 in another room and I guess I could swap out the two DVRs. There is no eSata attached to the HR22-100 and with MRV I guess it is not as big an issue as it would have been. 

My HDTV is a Samsung HL61A750. I bought 3D glasses for the HDTV only to have the rug pulled out from under me by Mitsubishi's announcement that there 3D Checkerboard Converter would only be compatible with Mitsubishi HDTVs due to restrictions placed on the converter by Mitsubishi.

So far the 3D process has been very painful.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Not shabby, just not "big".


I'm with ya on that one....

Anything I watch of significance (important) is seen on our 116" Home Theater screen. The good news is that the projector manufacturers are also starting to roll our some early 3D models.

At CES 2010, I met with the Texas Instrument folks - they also are working on a new chip that can be used in 3D HDTVs and 3D HD projectors which invoke another technology that DOES NOT require any 3D glasses. Based on what I was told..that might appear in 2011 or 2012. I'll check back in January 2011 at the CES again to see where 3D is at that time before making any commitments on new hardware here.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm with ya on that one....
> 
> Anything I watch of significance (important) is seen on our 116" Home Theater screen. The good news is that the projector manufacturers are also starting to roll our some early 3D models.
> 
> At CES 2010, I met with the Texas Instrument folks - they also are working on a new chip that can be used in 3D HDTVs and 3D HD projectors which invoke another technology that DOES NOT require any 3D glasses. Based on what I was told..that might appear in 2011 or 2012. I'll check back in January 2011 at the CES again to see where 3D is at that time before making any commitments on new hardware here.


Bingo! This tech is so new it doen't have any standards yet. I'm going to wait this one out as well and will upgrade 2012ish.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

There's no real reason why the HR20 and H20 can't support 3D content. I think it's just that they can't support the signalling to automatically switch to 3D, so DirecTV just said "screw it" and isn't allowing them to do 3D at all. Pretty lame IMO.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> There's no real reason why the HR20 and H20 can't support 3D content. I think it's just that they can't support the signalling to automatically switch to 3D, so DirecTV just said "screw it" and isn't allowing them to do 3D at all. Pretty lame IMO.


That is lame. Couldn't they allow the users to decide with a choice as a menu option?


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

My R22 (with HD) connected to my Optoma H20 1080p projector says my 3D resolutions supported are 1080p/60 1080i and 1080p/30. What resolutions are the 4 3D channels going to use? I don't know that I will go out and buy a pair of $150 glasses to test it out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> There's no real reason why the HR20 and H20 can't support 3D content. I think it's just that they can't support the signalling to automatically switch to 3D, so DirecTV just said "screw it" and isn't allowing them to do 3D at all. Pretty lame IMO.


Yeah....it certainly couldn't be that the video chip is too dated to support 3D or something like that...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Not shabby, just not "big".


I see a 82 inch mits is compatible.. That is big...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> Can't imagine that Sony's new 3D line coming out in June won't work. I keep checking with them and they say they should hit the stores anytime.


Sony? Haha.. You don't know sony to well if you expect them to be complaint simply because its a sony.. They are famous for being on their own planet for things like this. They may support the format, but do it slightly differently and not have things work right if they aren't all sony branded.... I;d say its at least 50/50, or maybe even 60/40 that directv won't work on new sony models this generation....

But more importantly, when you are this early in the life of a new technology and standards, there are many things that don't work together very well.. Look at 1080p.. That is getting better for things out today, but still there is work to do...

Heck, It took 4 or 5 years before all HDTVs integrated all the hd formats in a fairly uniform manner...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's no real reason why the HR20 and H20 can't support 3D content. I think it's just that they can't support the signalling to automatically switch to 3D, so DirecTV just said "screw it" and isn't allowing them to do 3D at all. Pretty lame IMO.


How can you say that when we all know that the hr20 and all the other hr's use a different set of video chips, which could easily be the reason they are the only ones being excluded? Why on earth would directv just say oh well.....

Can you please give us some background on your reasoning as to why they would have issues with signal switching on the hr20 that wouldn't be on the other hr's, to support your theory?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> How can you say that when we all know that the hr20 and all the other hr's use a different set of video chips, which could easily be the reason they are the only ones being excluded?


Because the video chip has nothing to do with 3D capability.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Because the video chip has nothing to do with 3D capability.


What does? and why?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Because the video chip has nothing to do with 3D capability.


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I see a 82 inch mits is compatible.. That is big...


82 is the first "biggish" size. 

But don't ask me about Mits and their promises...

(Or their tech support these days.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> 82 is the first "biggish" size.
> 
> But don't ask me about Mits and their promises...
> 
> ...


Will this do?

I hear Panasonic will have it in 3D and Ultra HDTV. 

Keep your car title nearby.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I am going to hold out for a reasonably priced projector before I jump in. Figure the bigger the better for a 3D experience.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So now that the HR20 is officially not functionally equivalent, if someone were to have a 3D set, can they request one that supports 3D, or are they stuck with a HR20 if that's what shows up with a tech?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> To replace my 56" Samsung with a new comparable 3D-capable model would require an outlay of about $3,200 + tax right now. Plus a set of silly glasses. For 3 channels.
> 
> I think I'll sit out this bleeding edge of technology for now.


The only thing "bleeding" is our wallets. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> What does? and why?


Any STB that can output HD video over HDMI is 3D-capable. That is the only requirement. That's why Comcast was able to do the Masters 3D broadcast without any sort of update to their STBs.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Any STB that can output HD video over HDMI is 3D-capable. That is the only requirement. That's why Comcast was able to do the Masters 3D broadcast without any sort of update to their STBs.


That's correct. Since they're using the Side-by-Side method, if it can output a HD signal, it can output that type of 3D.

The only thing I can think of is that there is something in the HR20 which won't allow it to auto-detect a 3D display. But there's no reason they can't simple pass the video anyway.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Will this do?
> 
> I hear Panasonic will have it in 3D and Ultra HDTV.
> 
> Keep your car title nearby.


Yes, that would qualify as clearly big. And huge in the pocketbook. Car title? Home mortgage, more like.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that there is something in the HR20 which won't allow it to auto-detect a 3D display. But there's no reason they can't simple pass the video anyway.


Those are my thoughts as well. Like I've said before, I think it's pretty lame that DirecTV won't allow output if the box doesn't/can't detect a 3DTV. They could just display a warning message beforehand.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

amelioration - the act of relieving ills and changing for the better 
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> 82 is the first "biggish" size.
> 
> But don't ask me about Mits and their promises...
> 
> ...


I love Mits tv's, have a couple myself, but yeah, their promises are silly.. I never buy and never sold a tv based on what converter might come down the pipline someday...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Any STB that can output HD video over HDMI is 3D-capable. That is the only requirement. That's why Comcast was able to do the Masters 3D broadcast without any sort of update to their STBs.


So comcast created the 3d broadcast completely at their end, and sent it out as a signal already in 3d.. maybe directv is having the box take a signal and create the 3d imagine to display, based on additional encoding.. I can see comcast sending a different signal than what Directv is sending... Does comcast do 1080p24, or 1080p60.. That could be part of the issue with how thye did it versus how directv is doing it as well...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> So comcast created the 3d broadcast completely at their end, and sent it out as a signal already in 3d


It was sent out in a format that the TV could convert to 3D.


inkahauts said:


> maybe directv is having the box take a signal and create the 3d imagine to display, based on additional encoding


Nope, DirecTV is using the same method as Comcast and any other provider that will offer broadcast 3D.

Believe it or not, I actually do know what I'm talking about. taz291819 is very knowledgeable on this stuff as well, and we're both saying the same thing. We're not wrong.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

taz291819 said:


> That's correct. Since they're using the Side-by-Side method, if it can output a HD signal, it can output that type of 3D.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that there is something in the HR20 which won't allow it to auto-detect a 3D display. But there's no reason they can't simple pass the video anyway.


But Doug's first post says the HR20 can detect HD and pop up a message. Or does that just mean detect the channel is 3D, not that a 3D display is connected?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> But Doug's first post says the HR20 can detect HD and pop up a message. Or does that just mean detect the channel is 3D, not that a 3D display is connected?


Yes, it'll detect that the content is 3D and pop up a message saying that the receiver isn't capable.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

jep8821 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Any inside info from Directv on how they are going to handle HR20 users since Directv considers HR2X all the same? Will Directv swap them out for free if we have a 3d TV? I called the access card department this morning wanting to spend $2500 ($500 ea) on HR24's and can't do it. I have 5 owned HR20's (3 HR20-700 and 2 HR20-100) and yes they are actually owned. I had 5 HR10-250's that have all been swapped over the years for HR20's under the protection plan and are marked as owned. I don't want to lease I want to OWN. I wanted to buy (not lease) 5 HR24's but they can't even specify the model. You would think somebody wanting to give Directv $2500 would get some help!!!!
> 
> ...


You can buy HR24 (it's a leased DVR) from Solid Signal for $199. Lease fee will be $5/month. Therefore break even point (lease vs buy) is 60 months or five years. Do you really want to invest your money in a DVR that must last for five years before you break even?


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

The HR20 may be able to recieve and record 3d and stream it over the MRV WHD. You just cannot view content from the HR20. In fact with MRV WHD you can record 3D on any box, and watch it with your stb connected to the 3DTV over MRV WHD. 

HR20 may have some compatibilty. It may show the 3d channels in the guide, it may be able to download 3D content - the content can be only be viewed by another compatible stb on the MRV WHD.

H20 may not show the 3D channels. 

Does the HR20 not work because of HDMI and HDCP?

Seems like the prefered (leaste bugged) connection will be HDMI directly from the stb to the TV. Connecting through an AV system may not always work. Composite may be unsupported and may not work.

Do the H/HR20 work with the HDCP DOD channels?? (Lifetime, Discovery, test channels 100 and 200).


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Where are the big screens?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I think any 3D TV will work as long as it supports:
1080p / 24 fs
EDID
HDMI (Category 1 or 2)
HDCP

Component cable connection will not work.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

jep8821 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Any inside info from Directv on how they are going to handle HR20 users since Directv considers HR2X all the same? Will Directv swap them out for free if we have a 3d TV? I called the access card department this morning wanting to spend $2500 ($500 ea) on HR24's and can't do it. I have 5 owned HR20's (3 HR20-700 and 2 HR20-100) and yes they are actually owned. I had 5 HR10-250's that have all been swapped over the years for HR20's under the protection plan and are marked as owned. I don't want to lease I want to OWN. I wanted to buy (not lease) 5 HR24's but they can't even specify the model. You would think somebody wanting to give Directv $2500 would get some help!!!!
> 
> ...


I have the same question about upgrading HR20's, except for mine are leased not owned. Any edumacated guesses if upgrading to a supported box will be free?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> Any edumacated guesses if upgrading to a supported box will be free?


My edumacated guess is that not only will it not be free, but it will result in a new 2-year contract as well. But that's just a guess.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

WholeHomeDVR said:


> The HR20 may be able to recieve and record 3d and stream it over the MRV WHD. You just cannot view content from the HR20. In fact with MRV WHD you can record 3D on any box, and watch it with your stb connected to the 3DTV over MRV WHD.


I believe this is correct .. The HR20 can record the content, but will not display it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> I have the same question about upgrading HR20's, except for mine are leased not owned. Any edumacated guesses if upgrading to a supported box will be free?


No clue really .. I'd kinda like someone to see the message and tell me what it says. I don't have a 3D TV.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> No clue really .. I'd kinda like someone to see the message and tell me what it says. I don't have a 3D TV.


Mind you, my HR20-700 is connected to a Samsung 3D-Ready display (which needs the checkerboard format), but here is what it says:

If you tune to the channel, it states "This program cannot be viewed because this TV and receiver are not 3D capable".

If you select "More", it states two reasons you cannot view the programming, something like:'

"-This TV is not 3D capable"
"-This TV is 3D capable, but the receiver is not"

I hope you can record with the HR20-700, and Directv gets Cyberlink to add 3D method conversion into the the Directv2PC software (since PDVD 10 already does it). Not only does my display need the checkerboard method, it also only allows a 3D signal via one input (HDMI #3). This would make my life a lot easier, since I'm using a HTPC for 3D anyway.

Whomever has direct contact with Directv, passing along this information would be greatly appreciated, since there are plenty of Samsung 3D-Ready DLPs out there. And it probably wouldn't be anything for Cyberlink to add that part to the software.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

taz291819 said:


> And it probably wouldn't be anything for Cyberlink to add that part to the software.


Programming-wise, sure. But I doubt they'd do it for free, and the question is then whether or not DirecTV is willing to pay.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Samsung has a groupd of sets here that say 3D compatible, however, how do I know that it is compatible with the format DireCTV is transmitting? I am interesting in this set: http://www.samsung.com/us/system/consumer/product/2010/04/01/un55c8000xfxza/LED_C8000_55.pdf


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Samsung has a groupd of sets here that say 3D compatible, however, how do I know that it is compatible with the format DireCTV is transmitting? I am interesting in this set: http://www.samsung.com/us/system/consumer/product/2010/04/01/un55c8000xfxza/LED_C8000_55.pdf


Of course, a better source than me would be DirecTV, or also that info should be in the TV's user manual, but as I understand it, DirecTV's side-by-side format is one of the obligatory formats that all 3D display devices using the latest HDMI standard must handle. So, it will be compatible.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

GregLee said:


> as I understand it, DirecTV's side-by-side format is one of the obligatory formats that all 3D display devices using the latest HDMI standard must handle.


This is correct.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GregLee said:


> Of course, a better source than me would be DirecTV, or also that info should be in the TV's user manual, but as I understand it, DirecTV's side-by-side format is one of the obligatory formats that all 3D display devices using the latest HDMI standard must handle. So, it will be compatible.


Yes...in fact....it is the defacto "standard" driven by most manufacturers (there are not really formal standards in place at this moment). We know the "checkerboard" technology the Mitz and a few others came out with a few years back is NOT compatible with the new 3D HDTV content being released by 3D Blu Ray players nor DirecTV, and likely others.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes...in fact....it is the defacto "standard" driven by most manufacturers (there are not really formal standards in place at this moment). We know the "checkerboard" technology the Mitz and a few others came out with a few years back is NOT compatible with the new 3D HDTV content being released by 3D Blu Ray players nor DirecTV, and likely others.


However, my understanding is that the Mitsubishi adapter will convert the signal from my D* STB and Sony Blu-Ray player (when it gets it's firmware update this summer) to checkerboard, hence my Mitsubishi WD-60737 is on the list of compatible TV's.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> *Mitsubishi (TV Model WD-60737 with Dongle Model 3DC-100)*
> 
> That's not the only model that will work, just one of several including 65737, 73737, 60837, 65837, 73837, 60C9, 65C9, 73C9, 82837, and I'm sure several others.


Have you tested them?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> Have you tested them?


I don't think the adapter is available yet. Although the D* site only lists the 60737, I see no reason why if one of those works, they would not all work.

I did read a review somewhere saying that the picture quality of the DLP 3D is superb, besting some LCD's. If I find the link again I'll post it.

Before I buy the Dongle & glasses, I too want to see some feedback. I have my fingers crossed that it will work with my BD player.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Athlon646464 said:


> However, my understanding is that the Mitsubishi adapter will convert the signal from my D* STB and Sony Blu-Ray player (when it gets it's firmware update this summer) to checkerboard, hence my Mitsubishi WD-60737 is on the list of compatible TV's.


I did read that on one website as well...I guess we'll know if the Mitz converter/adapter will work soon - the firmware update is supposedly going to surface some time in the later June-early July timeframe.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I did read that on one website as well...I guess we'll know if the Mitz converter/adapter will work soon - the firmware update is supposedly going to surface some time in the later June-early July timeframe.


The Mits converter will work with Directv, Mits has confirmed it already.

Also, the Panasonic 3D BD player can output the checkerboard format, so legacy Samsung owners aren't left in the dark regarding that.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> As mentioned elsewhere, DIRECTV will provide 3D support on HD receivers H21 & higher plus HD DVRs H21 & higher.
> 
> H20 will not support 3D at all.
> 
> ...


Just noticed that all 3 of my HR20-700 were updated to 0x3DF early Tuesday morning, got the "updated to 3D feature notice":

"DirecTV now offers 3D! With a 3D television and 3D glasses, you can view up to 25 matches of the 2010 FIFA World Cup tournament in 3D on ESPN 3D channel 106."

I was under the impression from the initial post and subsequent posts that the HR20 will not be compatible, but is this not the case now?

I was just about to get a HR24 but if I don't need to....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I was under the impression from the initial post and subsequent posts that the HR20 will not be compatible, but is this not the case now?


It's not compatible. Go ahead and tune to channel 106 and see for yourself.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's not compatible. Go ahead and tune to channel 106 and see for yourself.


Are you running 0x3df on a HR20-700?

When I connect to 106 it says I'm not connected to a 3D TV.

I bet this a gradual rollout since I'm in the L.A. area. If the HR20 is still not compatible then they shouldn't roll this software out nationally with the new feature page. It will give people the impression they can watch 3D with this receiver when they buy a 3D TV.

Dre


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Says I'm not connected to a 3D TV.
> 
> If that's the case they shouldn't roll this software out nationally. It will give people the impression they can watch 3D with this receiver when they buy a 3D TV.


If you click More Info on the error message, it half-assedly explains that your receiver may not be compatible. I agree it's a horrible implementation, but that's what they've done.


----------



## momoz (Jan 8, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> As mentioned elsewhere, DIRECTV will provide 3D support on HD receivers H21 & higher plus HD DVRs H21 & higher.
> 
> H20 will not support 3D at all.
> 
> ...


I don't get why they are only listing one Samsung 3d TV..
the UN46C7000 is just smaller version of the UN55C7000
and the UNxxC8000 is essentially the same thing..

Strange.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

momoz said:


> I don't get why they are only listing one Samsung 3d TV..
> the UN46C7000 is just smaller version of the UN55C7000
> and the UNxxC8000 is essentially the same thing..
> 
> Strange.


I would imagine that they are only listing what they have actually tested. They may not have tested the other models.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

The HR20 and H20 are not 3D compatible. Yes, the HR20 did get a software download which allows for 3D recording, but not viewing. I supposed if you had a MRV setup you could pull the 3D content off the HR20 and watch it through a HR21 or higher. Just supposing, I'm not an engineer


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Additional models added to the list today

Samsung Models (LN55C750R2F, LN46C750R2F, UN55C9000ZF, UN46C9000ZF, UN55C8000XF, UN46C8000XF, UN55C7000WF, UN46C7000WF, UN40C7000WF, PN50C7000YF, PN58C7000YF, PN63C7000YF, PN50C8000YF, PN58C8000YF, PN63C8000YF) 

For the latest and greatest, please visit directv.com/3D for a list of models, equipment requirements, programming, etc.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> The HR20 and H20 are not 3D compatible.


Artificially.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Additional models added to the list today
> 
> Samsung Models (LN55C750R2F, LN46C750R2F, UN55C9000ZF, UN46C9000ZF, UN55C8000XF, UN46C8000XF, UN55C7000WF, UN46C7000WF, UN40C7000WF, PN50C7000YF, PN58C7000YF, PN63C7000YF, PN50C8000YF, PN58C8000YF, PN63C8000YF)
> 
> For the latest and greatest, please visit directv.com/3D for a list of models, equipment requirements, programming, etc.


Thanks man, you answered my question.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> To replace my 56" Samsung with a new comparable 3D-capable model would require an outlay of about $3,200 + tax right now. Plus a set of silly glasses. For 3 channels.
> 
> I think I'll sit out this bleeding edge of technology for now.


I'm with you. But I don't mind the glasses IF I would get a great viewing experience...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Just noticed that all 3 of my HR20-700 were updated to 0x3DF early Tuesday morning, got the "updated to 3D feature notice":
> 
> "DirecTV now offers 3D! With a 3D television and 3D glasses, you can view up to 25 matches of the 2010 FIFA World Cup tournament in 3D on ESPN 3D channel 106."
> 
> ...


If you have an HR20 and it detects a 3DTV, I believe that DIRECTV will be offering you a replacement that will work for you.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> The HR20 and H20 are not 3D compatible.





Jeremy W said:


> Artificially.


Unfortunately, this is not entirely true Jeremy. There are some other things going on that make this not the "easy" solution that you think that it is. As a result, the HR20 will detect, but not display 3D content.

As noted earlier, you can record 3D content with the HR20 and view it via MRV on an HR21 or higher HD DVR or H21 or higher HD receiver.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Unfortunately, this is not entirely true Jeremy. There are some other things going on that make this not the "easy" solution that you think that it is. As a result, the HR20 will detect, but not display 3D content.


I don't know what's going on, but I know that the HR20 will absolutely display 3D content. There may be issues with detecting 3DTVs, or signalling to 3DTVs, or whatever. But the HR20 is perfectly capable of simply displaying 3D content. DirecTV choosing not to allow it is purely a business decision.

I never said that resolving whatever issues there are would be easy. But if DirecTV didn't use software to block the 3D content, the HR20 would display it. Of course, for customer service reasons, DirecTV has deemed the blocks necessary. But let's not pretend that they're not artificial blocks.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't know what's going on, but I know that the HR20 will absolutely display 3D content. There may be issues with detecting 3DTVs, or signalling to 3DTVs, or whatever. But the HR20 is perfectly capable of simply displaying 3D content. DirecTV choosing not to allow it is purely a business decision.
> 
> I never said that resolving whatever issues there are would be easy. But if DirecTV didn't use software to block the 3D content, the HR20 would display it.


Maybe you know it all, maybe you don't.

Maybe the GPU is capable but the body is weak...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Maybe you know it all, maybe you don't.
> 
> Maybe the GPU is capable but the body is weak...
> 
> ...


The box doesn't have to do anything for a *frame-compatible* 3D format, which is what DirecTV is using. Every Comcast HD STB was able to display their 3D broadcast, and most of those boxes are inferior to the HR20 in every way. As I've said before, the fact that the HR20 can display HD over HDMI means that it can do 3D.

You're not going to change my mind on this one.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> The box doesn't have to do anything for a *frame-compatible* 3D format, which is what DirecTV is using. Every Comcast HD STB was able to display their 3D broadcast, and most of those boxes are inferior to the HR20 in every way. As I've said before, the fact that the HR20 can display HD over HDMI means that it can do 3D.
> 
> You're not going to change my mind on this one.


Guess you don't know about all the problems Comcast had...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Guess you don't know about all the problems Comcast had...


I know that everyone had to manually select 3D mode on their TV (big whoop) and that the GUI didn't display properly (another big whoop). These things were known in advance, and simply prove my point that any HD STB can do 3D, they just need an update to enable other ancillary things.

If I missed any problems that came up with the Comcast 3D broadcast, please enlighten me.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeremy is correct with what he's saying. The HR20s can output the 3D signal just fine. Now, sending a signal for switching to 3D mode on displays, that's another story.

My best guess is, Directv doesn't want to deal with customers calling in, asking why the 3D isn't working.

On the other hand, they can allow it via CE testers.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't know what's going on, but I know that the HR20 will absolutely display 3D content. There may be issues with detecting 3DTVs, or signalling to 3DTVs, or whatever. But the HR20 is perfectly capable of simply displaying 3D content. DirecTV choosing not to allow it is purely a business decision.
> 
> I never said that resolving whatever issues there are would be easy. But if DirecTV didn't use software to block the 3D content, the HR20 would display it. Of course, for customer service reasons, DirecTV has deemed the blocks necessary. But let's not pretend that they're not artificial blocks.


Jeremy, Honestly, I don't doubt what you say one bit. You don't know what's going on here.    ...

No, seriously, You're just thinking too tightly in a box. I have no reason to believe that what you have said is incorrect. Don't think of it as DIRECTV "blocking" 3D on HR20s and I suspect you will wander down the right path ..


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

jep8821 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Any inside info from Directv on how they are going to handle HR20 users since Directv considers HR2X all the same? Will Directv swap them out for free if we have a 3d TV? I called the access card department this morning wanting to spend $2500 ($500 ea) on HR24's and can't do it. I have 5 owned HR20's (3 HR20-700 and 2 HR20-100) and yes they are actually owned. I had 5 HR10-250's that have all been swapped over the years for HR20's under the protection plan and are marked as owned. I don't want to lease I want to OWN. I wanted to buy (not lease) 5 HR24's but they can't even specify the model. You would think somebody wanting to give Directv $2500 would get some help!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I've been complaining about the "leased" vs "owned" status as well.

Limiting paying customers (some going on 10 yrs) to leasing a box, and then not even guaranteeing what particular box a customer desires, is purely absurd. That's like a rental car company telling people "you get what you get", even though you want a van, you get a Miata :nono2:



jep8821 said:


> I thought about that as well and even mentioned to the access card department rep. I asked if I could buy a leased unit and then call and pay the difference ~$300 per model to directv to convert it to owned. They said they had no way of doing it. The only time they can change a lease to own is if it was incorrectly flagged during a PP swap. I hope Directv at some point in the near future will change the system so that the HR24 will be in its own class.


So sick of the leased boxes. I'd gladly pay $500 for a DVR that actually has speed and works. Just like my old Hughes DirecTivo, it was owned by the way. A box that didn't take 5-7 seconds for the guide to come up, go figure.



sunfire9us said:


> I guess you just answered a question I have had in my head for a years time. I used to have a owned unit and upgraded to one of the new dvr's. At first I was going to directly BUY the dvr from DTV but when they said they couldn't promise me that I would get a new one ( I would rather get a NEW one when paying that kind of money) then I went ahead and bought a leased unit at BB. I always wondered afterwards if you couldnt just call card access and pay the 300.00 difference. Guess thats bad news


Thanks for sharing this, saved me a phone call.



Jeremy W said:


> My edumacated guess is that not only will it not be free, but it will result in a new 2-year contract as well. But that's just a guess.


:lol:

So true



Satelliteracer said:


> The HR20 and H20 are not 3D compatible. Yes, the HR20 did get a software download which allows for 3D recording, but not viewing. I supposed if you had a MRV setup you could pull the 3D content off the HR20 and watch it through a HR21 or higher. Just supposing, I'm not an engineer


:lol::lol::lol:

This post made me laugh so hard. It's so funny cause it's so true.

You can tape it, but not watch it, LMFAO


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Those of you with a Mitsubishi DLP that will require a 3DC-1000 adapter for the DirecTV 3D format may be interested to know that Mitsubishi (it is claimed) plans to ship the adapter the week of June 14. Here is the reference.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

GregLee said:


> Those of you with a Mitsubishi DLP that will require a 3DC-1000 adapter for the DirecTV 3D format may be interested to know that Mitsubishi (it is claimed) plans to ship the adapter the week of June 14. Here is the reference.


Thanks for the info! I'll be anxious to hear from those who use it and read some reviews. (I have a 60737).

I'm also happy to see they will be using the XpandD glasses. XpandD is, I believe, the largest 3D glasses manufacturer in the world.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Detailed info on the Mitsubishi adapter 'Starter Kit'. This is what we will need to watch D*'s 3D channels on our Mitsubishi DLPs: http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3dc-1000-3d-starter-pack.html

Features at-a-glance

* HDMI 1.4a
* Full HD input support (720p, 1080i, 1080p at 24Hz/60hz)
* 1080p 60hz Checkerboard output
* Compatible with Blu-ray, top/bottom and side-by-side 3D mode inputs
* CEC control of adapter and TV
* Lightweight LCD active shutter glasses -- just 0.08lbs/36.3g each

Starter Pack includes:

* 1 3D adapter
* 1 AC power adapter
* 2 LCD active shutter glasses (manufactured by XpanD)
* 2 cloth bags for glasses
* 1 IR glasses synchronization emitter
* 1 3D Blu-ray Disc
* 1 remote control
* 1 HDMI cable
* 1 3-pin DIN cable
* 1 stand for adapter
* 3 CR2025 batteries
* 1 owner's guide

We may also be able to purchase the adapter alone for $99.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a link to just the adapter ($99): http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3da-1-3d-adapter-kit.html

This link includes a very long list of Mitsubishi DLPs it is compatible with!


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> Can't say that I'm happy at all about this.
> My main HD-DVR is the HR20-700 because of the OTA capability.
> 
> This sux as far as I'm concerned. So not only will I have to fork over for a new HR2+, I'll have to buy an AM21 also.


Plus a new 2 year agreement!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> If you have an HR20 and it detects a 3DTV, I believe that DIRECTV will be offering you a replacement that will work for you.


If DirecTV has a procedure or policy of some sort to help people to get replacement receivers that will work for 3D, it's clearly not working very well. I have read many postings in the last week from frustrated DirecTV subscribers. They get a 3DTV, they try to tune 106, they get an error message, call DirecTV, and mostly get no help at all. Look here, for instance. DirecTV needs to get their act together.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bad news. I have a brand new Mitsubishi 73738 that has the native side by side support built in, it's plugged directly into a HR22 with the 3d firmware upgrade using a HDMI 1.4a cable and channel 106 states the TV is not 3D capable.

I called D* and they said that they have no idea why it's not working except that the firmware upgrade did not include info for my TV model.

So much for exact specs...the receiver is blocking the signal. 

By the way, the "3DC-100 dongle" mentioned on their website should actually be called the 3DA-1 adapter (which is included with the 3DC-1000 starter kit or sold separately).

The fact is, they don't have their ducks in a row.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Primetime19 said:


> Bad news. I have a brand new Mitsubishi 73738 that has the native side by side support built in, it's plugged directly into a HR22 with the 3d firmware upgrade using a HDMI 1.4a cable and channel 106 states the TV is not 3D capable.
> 
> I called D* and they said that they have no idea why it's not working except that the firmware upgrade did not include info for my TV model.
> 
> ...


I have the 60737 (2009 model) and I am getting the same message.

I've been assuming it's because I will need the adapter, as my set will only do checkerboard.

I still thought it was strange, because my set is the only Mitsubishi listed on D*'s web site as being compatible. I'm sure this will all sort itself out fairly soon.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Your model is listed, but it sates it needs a 3DC-100 dongle which does not exist. What they mean is the adapter from the 3DC-1000 kit (the 3DA-1). All Mitsu DLPs that are supported by the adapter will be able to work with a supported D* receiver because the side by side will go into the adapter and come out as chekerboard and go into the TV. 

However, the adapter doesn't come out until later this month at the earliest, and, having side by side in my TV already is doing no good because D* receiver isn't handshaking 3D with my TV because they didn't do the due diligence to include the new 738 and 838 series in the firmware upgrade.

BAH.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Primetime19 said:


> Your model is listed, but it sates it needs a 3DC-100 dongle which does not exist. What they mean is the adapter from the 3DC-1000 kit (the 3DA-1). All Mitsu DLPs that are supported by the adapter will be able to work with a supported D* receiver because the side by side will go into the adapter and come out as chekerboard and go into the TV.
> 
> However, the adapter doesn't come out until later this month at the earliest, and, having side by side in my TV already is doing no good because D* receiver isn't handshaking 3D with my TV because they didn't do the due diligence to include the new 738 and 838 series in the firmware upgrade.
> 
> BAH.


Which they? DIRECTV's receivers don't look for model numbers. They don't care.

They look to see that the handshaking is proper.

The list is only for our convenience to know what "has been tested as working" not as a definitive list of "only these will work."

Everything DIRECTV has said includes "others might work".

Now, I can't say who is following the specs in your particular combination. So often both companies can be following the specs, yet the ambiguities still prevent communication.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

They is D*. The handshake is not taking place because they do not support the 738 and 838 series with a direct connect. You'll need the adapter 3DA-1 to do the handshake for the TV. They call it the 3DC-100 dongle, but it is actually the 3DA-1.

They purchased the lowest price current (then 2009) Mitsu DLP the 60737 and hooked up the adapter and it worked. That's why they say it (specifically the 60737) is supported if you have the dongle. However, all Mitsu DLPS that are supported by the adapter will work.

What they didn't do was test the 738 and 838 series (2010 models) and support the native side by side. To the D* receiver, the 738 and 838s might as well be analog. 

D* has escalated it and hopefully they'll do a firmware update to support the 738 and 838s without having to have the adapter.

This issue is only for us early adopters. In the future, everything will be HDMI 1.4a or later so handshakes will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Primetime19 said:


> They is D*. The handshake is not taking place because they do not support the 738 and 838 series with a direct connect. You'll need the adapter 3DA-1 to do the handshake for the TV. They call it the 3DC-100 dongle, but it is actually the 3DA-1.
> 
> They purchased the lowest price current (then 2009) Mitsu DLP the 60737 and hooked up the adapter and it worked. That's why they say it (specifically the 60737) is supported if you have the dongle. However, all Mitsu DLPS that are supported by the adapter will work.
> 
> ...


And you know all these details how? 

For that matter, how do you know Mits didn't supply the equipment to DIRECTV in the first place?

If the Mits supported the 1.3 handshaking correctly, then it "should" work. The dongle does. Why don't the new models?

Again two main points:
DIRECTV doesn't check particular models as you implied.
DIRECTV might be following the standard and Mits might be as well. And still not work. That is the joy of interoperability testing.

From watching these things in the past, everyone struggles with the standards for awhile. Not just DIRECTV, not just the TV makers, everyone.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> If the Mits supported the 1.3 handshaking correctly, then it "should" work. The dongle does. Why don't the new models?


By "1.3", I'm guessing you mean "1.4". How do we know the "dongle" works? It hasn't been released. If DirecTV had a pre-release part from Mitsubishi to test, why do they refer to it as a "dongle" when Mitsubishi refers to it as an "adapter"? And why doesn't DirecTV know the right part number? I think we are seeing a lot of guesswork and confusion, and no one should go out and buy an old Mitsubishi DLP, counting on the adapter to work with DirecTV 3D.

I have a 2009 Samsung "3D-ready" plasma which my H21 happily proclaimed will receive 106 just fine, and now my HR24 says the same. But that's wrong. The current DirecTV receiver software can't really be testing for whether a TV accepts the side-by-side format.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Tom Robertson said:


> And you know all these details how?
> 
> For that matter, how do you know Mits didn't supply the equipment to DIRECTV in the first place?
> 
> ...


I know this because I spoke with both Mitsubishi and D* on the line in a conference call.

1. Mitsu only supplied D* with the 3DA-1 adapter (what you call the dongle) for testing purposes.
2. D* did not test the 738 and 838 series.
3. The handshake between the adapter and D* and the 738/838 and D* is different.
4. D* is not supporting the 738 and 838 series for now as direct connects.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

GregLee said:


> By "1.3", I'm guessing you mean "1.4". How do we know the "dongle" works? It hasn't been released. If DirecTV had a pre-release part from Mitsubishi to test, why do they refer to it as a "dongle" when Mitsubishi refers to it as an "adapter"? And why doesn't DirecTV know the right part number? I think we are seeing a lot of guesswork and confusion, and no one should go out and buy an old Mitsubishi DLP, counting on the adapter to work with DirecTV 3D.
> 
> I have a 2009 Samsung "3D-ready" plasma which my H21 happily proclaimed will receive 106 just fine, and now my HR24 says the same. But that's wrong. The current DirecTV receiver software can't really be testing for whether a TV accepts the side-by-side format.


It actually is 1.3. Both the D* receiver and the new 738, 838 series are 1.3, not 1.4. If they were both 1.4, I wouldn't be having the issue. D* is going to correct the part name and number on their website in the near future they said.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Primetime19 said:


> It actually is 1.3.


No, it actually isn't. The side-by-side format for 3D, to be used by DirecTV and hopefully accepted by the Mitsubishi x38 models, is not an obligatory format of HDMI 1.3, or even 1.4, but only of HDMI 1.4a.


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

It is an obligatory format in order to be supported by 1.4a, but the SbS format will also pass through 1.3. Check your facts. Both the D* HR22 and the Mit 73738 have 1.3 HDMI ports - not 1.4. You're crazy if you think those 2 year old DVRs have a 1.4a HDMI port. In addition ,the PS3 will do full 3D with its 1.3 port as well.

I also confirmed that the 738 models have 1.3 ports.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Primetime19 said:


> I know this because I spoke with both Mitsubishi and D* on the line in a conference call.


Heresy!


----------



## Primetime19 (Jun 10, 2010)

FYI - I got a Gefen HDMI detective, stored a supported EDID (Samsung True 3D TV), and now am able to get the 3D signal. Both 1.3 and 1.4 HDMI cables provide 3D.


----------

